# X Caliber Adapter System



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it a system worth the investment?

X Caliber Converts Shotgun

$450 sounds expensive, but when you're talking about 10 different guns in 1, it makes much more sense financially...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MCA Sports in Alaska has been making inserts and adapters for years.
MCA Sports: Chamber Adapters, Inserts and Cast Bullets, Our Home Page!
A lot cheaper than $450


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> MCA Sports in Alaska has been making inserts and adapters for years.
> MCA Sports: Chamber Adapters, Inserts and Cast Bullets, Our Home Page!
> A lot cheaper than $450


By my understanding, the X Caliber system's price is $450 for 8 adapters. The link you provided appears to be $99 for 1...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

$450 buys a pretty nice pistol. And would be a backup to the long gun. Fully functional, concealed if needed, loaded, ready to shoot. Those barrel inserts are to heavy and large for practical bug out use imo. And if your using them in a bug IN situation your far better off having a complete ready to fire second firearm that somebody else can use to back you up rather than having a bunch of spare parts laying around for a single weapon.

All these same things apply to any gun conversion kits in my opinion. Their a fun idea / toy. But the negatives out weigh the positives in most practical scenarios.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

You can find inserts in all calibers and don't pay more than $30 a piece. Ebay and Amazon sell them and I have the .22 insert for my .410 and it works but you have to remove the insert and clear the barrel with a dowel each time you shoot it and accuracy is like shooting a derringer with a smooth bore. I do see that the system your looking at has rifled 7" barrels that would increase accuracy but still has the limitations of not having an ejector.

Amazon.com: Adapter Sleeve / convert your shotgun chamber from 12 Ga. to .410 Ga. / Ammo Adapter / Gauge Reducer / Ammo Converter /: Sports & Outdoors

12 Gauge to 20 Gauge Shotgun Adapter Chamber Reducer Insert | eBay


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have to tell you that with a little imagination and a couple of hours of work you can make your own 12 to 410 adapter. All it takes is a piece of schedule 80 pipe of the correct diameter, a drill and some tape. If you want it to eject the shell that will take about two hours more. Before bedtime I can make two adapters from 12ga. to 3006 with a couple of old barrels I have laying around. I could do the same thing with my 20 gauge to 45 caliber - you pick the cartridge; 45 ACP, 45 colt, 45-70. Any one of those is easily doable with hand tools, some skill, and a bit of imagination.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I have to tell you that with a little imagination and a couple of hours of work you can make your own 12 to 410 adapter. All it takes is a piece of schedule 80 pipe of the correct diameter, a drill and some tape. If you want it to eject the shell that will take about two hours more. Before bedtime I can make two adapters from 12ga. to 3006 with a couple of old barrels I have laying around. I could do the same thing with my 20 gauge to 45 caliber - you pick the cartridge; 45 ACP, 45 colt, 45-70. Any one of those is easily doable with hand tools, some skill, and a bit of imagination.


FREETHINKING like that will get you in trouble. Was waiting for someone else to add the fact that they could be home made. I wouldn't know how to rifle a barrel, but I have a lathe, plenty of round stock, and alot of imagination. Sadly, I have no old barrels, but that would be awesome..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Deebo, a barrel is not a gun so there is no law against making or modifying one - until it is put on a gun. Then if it doesn't meet the length requirement or rifling requirement it is covered by a number of laws. - oh, you can't sell the gun without meeting the current laws but you can sell the adapter or barrel.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> $450 buys a pretty nice pistol. And would be a backup to the long gun. Fully functional, concealed if needed, loaded, ready to shoot. Those barrel inserts are to heavy and large for practical bug out use imo. And if your using them in a bug IN situation your far better off having a complete ready to fire second firearm that somebody else can use to back you up rather than having a bunch of spare parts laying around for a single weapon.
> 
> All these same things apply to any gun conversion kits in my opinion. Their a fun idea / toy. But the negatives out weigh the positives in most practical scenarios.


I've got a .45 and a .22 in pistol... looking into adding a .357 in the near future too... I'm not worried about concealed cary or self defense with this. It's likely something I'd leave at my BOL and use for hunting... not self defense...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Not for me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The main problem in using inserts in a single shot shotgun is the lack of sights.
However, for a single shot rifle MC Ace sells chamber adapters, which utilizes the existing rifling in the barrel. For example, in my single shot 30-06 I have thought about an adapter to shoot 32ACP for lower noise/lower power varmint eradication here at The Ol' Homestead. Or, out of the same rifle I could shoot 30 Carbine, 30 Mauser, 30 Luger, 32 Colt/32 H&R magnum. These adapters are $20 apiece. For $25 I could shoot 7.62X39 (which I have several thousand of).
If I didn't want to go thru the hassle of re-zeroing the scope for a different caliber I could revert to the iron sights.

However, all this is academic because as a gun nut I used the excuse of varmint control to simply buy another rifle - a single shot 22 Hornet. And for right around $100 I can get another barrel for it in, say, .223. Or 44 magnum. Or 35 Whelen (yeah, I like the obscure stuff). And if anyone thinks there's not a dedicated following for single shot rifles, may I humbly suggest you visit the H&R section of Marlin Firearms Forum (been a member over there for ten years):mrgreen:


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Briley used to build tubes for over/under and double guns which you could use to shoot anything from 12ga-.410 bore in the same gun. They worked pretty well, my father had a set but as I recall they were kind of a pain to switch back and forth. I like the chamber insert idea that Rice Paddy Daddy mentioned, I've seen them advertised but I'm in the same boat as him, I'd rather just buy another gun. Might be handy to have a few in your bag if you're bugging out, that would allow you to use say and .30 cal ammo you might come across in your 30-06. That might be worth the investment.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

To me, its a value, not worth buying, but definately worth building. Say sometime after TSHTF you run acroos a "crown royal bag" full of mixed ammo? Then, say for fun, you had an orion flaregun. not accurate, but they cost $40. , with a little inginuity, knowhow, and time to tinker, you could modify said flaregun to pop off cartridges..say up to 9mm or so..Just a thought..


----------

